# My Bettas



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

Well, I've got a little disclaimer. My camera is horrible without the flash. But, unfortunately, the flash glares horribly on the glass. So, I've only got fuzzy photos.

Jackson, my male betta.









Jackson with my female Dalmatian Molly, Miss Molly Moo.









The tank setup; Jackson, Miss Molly Moo, and Mr. Jenkins behind the plant.









My female betta, Delilah.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

What size tank is that


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

The big one is a 5 gal and the female betta is in a one gal bowl. 

I recently switched the female and the male bettas though.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

Your pleco will need a much bigger tank, but besides that i like your setup.


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks! 

It's really bare right now. My cousin gave me both the 5 gal tank and the pleco for Christmas which we had last weekend. 

After Christmas, my mom is giving me her 20 gallon with all the accessories. I want to add some more fish to my collection!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

20 gallons is still wayyyy too small for a common pleco. Why not try trading him in to a LFS for some Otos or something else smaller?


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay, I'm still very new to fish so what is LFS? In my younger days, we had a pleco grow up to about one foot in that same 20 gallon tank. Why is that so bad? He was about six years old when he died.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

LFS = Local fish store. This generally refers to a locally owned shop, because you aren't going to get anything special out of a huge chain, unless it's out of their own mistake. If you are currently going to a place like petsmart or petco, I would suggest trying to find a family/locally owned store. You can usually trade and sell your fish, as well as get better advice. 

Go to the thread in the general section about stunting a fish' growth. In summation, its kinda what the Chinese use to do to their children's feet (long long ago). They would put their feet in a tiny shoe, then never take it off. While the people themselves adapted and lived normal lives, you can't help but feel sorry for them. Common plec's grow huge! We keep them in the water pools for our cattle to keep the algae down. Look into oto's, rubber-lipped or bristlenose pleco's.


----------

